# 65 gto grilles



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

Can anyone give me some advise on how to remove the grill inserts on my 65 goat? The access holes in the header flannel seem like they are partly covered by the rad support. How do I access the bolts to remove the grilles?


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm responding to keep this thread going. I have the same question.


----------



## Just A Clone (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm also curious.


----------

